# Probleme bei Driver San Francisco mit XBOX 360 Wireless Controller



## Toni87 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das Spiel Driver San Francisco für PC gekauft.
Dazu habe ich mir gleich noch den XBOX 360 Wireless Controller für Windows bestellt.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem: Im Spiel tritt bei bestimmten Autos (z.B. Dodge Charger SRT 8 oder der gelbe Dodge Challenger) ein Fehler auf, nähmlich das die Autos trotz durchdrücken der Vollgastaste auf dem Controller kaum vom Fleck kommen bzw. im Stand nur die Räder durchdrehen und nur eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 100 bis 110 km/h erreichen. Dies tritt wie gesagt nur bei bestimmten Autotypen auf, wenn ich dagegen mit der normalen PC Tastatur spiele, tritt der Fehler bei keinem Auto auf.

Als Patch habe ich die Version 1.3 instaliert.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich den Fehler beseitigen kann oder ist das eventuell ein Bug, wogegen man nichts machen kann?

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Toni87 (8. Januar 2012)

Kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen??? 

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Galford (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Driver San Francisco (zum Release bzw. in den Tagen nach Release) mit einem kabelgebundenen Xbox360 Gamepad durchgespielt, und hatte dabei keine Probleme. Ob sich Probleme mit einem der Patches eingeschlichen haben oder es ein wireless-exklusives Problem ist, kann ich nicht sagen und leider kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.

Die Ubisoft-Foren werden leider gerade umgestellt. Wenn diese wieder online sind, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal da nachfragen.

Ubisoft Forums Maintenance


----------



## Toni87 (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal im Gamepad Menü die Tasten umkonfiguriert. 

Statt RT/LT für Beschleunigen/Bremsen nehme ich jetzt RB/LB, und habe keine Probleme mehr, aber es liegt nicht so gut in der Hand wie die normale Tastenbelegung. Weiß jemand den Grund, warum das Problem nur bei der RT/LT Konfiguration auftritt?

Gruß
Toni


----------

